# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Middle-East, India & Africa (MEIA) >  Rajput Arms & Armour: The Rathores & Their Armoury At Jodhpur Fort Volume I & II  Rea

## Aditya Sahaya

Dear All, 

I just came across this book on the internet: Rajput Arms & Armour: The Rathores & Their Armoury At Jodhpur Fort Volume I & II by Rober Elgood.

Does any one have a copy or seen one? 

Would love to hear some reviews on the work, before I decide to purchase it. 


Regards,
Aditya

----------


## eric t

> Dear All, 
> 
> I just came across this book on the internet: Rajput Arms & Armour: The Rathores & Their Armoury At Jodhpur Fort Volume I & II by Rober Elgood.
> 
> Does any one have a copy or seen one? 
> 
> Would love to hear some reviews on the work, before I decide to purchase it. 
> 
> 
> ...


Runjeet Singh bought a copy, thats good enough for me. https://www.facebook.com/RunjeetSinghLimited/?ref=br_rs

----------

